# 525 nobby



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

is there anywhere i can buy the nobby side plate? i am haveing a problem with bumping the slider and blowing up my reel. also it is too damn hard to adjust the mags while my line is going out.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Penn may sell it as a part but you will lose the clicker.


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

Hitch your search engine onto Neil MacKellow. You might get him to tell you how to get one from England.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Knobby*

I had the same problem so I emailed Penn Europe at [email protected]. I think the knobby ended up costing about $65. I ordered it on a Friday and recieved it on the Following Wed. I did notice this it did not seem to cast as well as the slidy but I did not bump it!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I just take a*

peek at the position of the slidy before each cast.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Ditto*



Orest said:


> peek at the position of the slidy before each cast.



Ditto.
I experimented with another idea as well. I put just a drop of glue from a glue stick at a place that I did not want the slide to go forward anymore. Workedlike a charm...


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

In a local tackle shop they have a schematic and parts list from Penn and they have the 525 knobby side plate listed. I will see if this is available in the U.S. through the Penn parts dealer. You might want do do an online search for the part numbers or cal lPenn directly


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

*525 slidey with knobby*

i to had the problem with the slidey .so i put a knobby on the slidey sideplate and has full function
with clicker .its pretty similar to the 525tmag with 
screw in sccrewout control .


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

his reel is awesome....knobby/slidy/clicker..best 525 ive seen


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

You will not get a knobby from the US, they are made in the UK and yes, you lose the clicker with the 525 but not the 535, 545 or 555.

However, the new SuperMag Xtra I am working on will have wind in wind out mags with a non rising flatter knob, ABEC 5 ceramic bearings with a SS cage and a clicker. 

I will be in Florida in November and have a couple of spare knobby endplates I can bring over - BB


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

how much do you want for the knobby? just pm me. and i also sent you a pm.


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

*penn 525 supermag xtra*

when does the reel come on the market i'm interested in buying a couple of these reels i've
seen them on the U.K. sites.


Black Beard said:


> You will not get a knobby from the US, they are made in the UK and yes, you lose the clicker with the 525 but not the 535, 545 or 555.
> 
> However, the new SuperMag Xtra I am working on will have wind in wind out mags with a non rising flatter knob, ABEC 5 ceramic bearings with a SS cage and a clicker.
> 
> I will be in Florida in November and have a couple of spare knobby endplates I can bring over - BB


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

its only available over there. already ordered mine   one thing i dont like is it doesnt have numbers on the mag knob. so i guess i will have to make something.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Uh oh!!! You mean there's ANOTHER reel for me to lust after now??? And just when I was getting used to my US slider 525 mag!!! Read up on the knobbies, but wasn't too worried about the mag control...but when you start talking about throwing in a stainless cage, now my interest is piqued!!! Ditto on checking the slider before you cast. So far, minimal backlash with 30 lb powerpro set on 3 or 4, depending on conditions. Never had one yet that required any more than just pulling it out. No real untangling to do at all, except when the tourons cross my line at the pier and keep reeling, thinking they have a fish, while I'm yelling at them to stop!! 

*Neil*: Is that reel you are working on a reel Penn is considering marketing here, or is it one for your personal use? Also, when you said "SS Cage and clicker" do you mean the clicker will also be metal or just that the clicker will be retained on the knobby. Is it a 525 or a 535/545?


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

*grease*

two of the three my 525 's have ample grease on the inside stair of the slidie and they move about very easy. The third has no grease and its not easy to down shift from 5 to 2. So if all else fails remove some grease. The other side of coin you can slip the slidie down like a knobie with a thick slick.


----------



## Frank (Jul 31, 2001)

I dremeled the "knob" down on mine. Even thou I let the magnets off on the cast sometimes: I don't think the distance in a fishing setting is any difference.
Using a thin oil and alot of mags on a tournament reel, yes. But even then with a crosswind, some say that you are better off with a thicker oil,less mag and don't mess with mag during the cast. The wind and belly of the line slow down the sinker??
Distance is nice, but fisherman catch fish


----------

